# Looking for Players - Long Beach, CA



## Dr. Confoundo (Feb 23, 2010)

Our gaming group is a little too small right now since one of our players took a job that involves lots of traveling. We've currently got a total of 4, which makes just 3 players and a revolving GM slot.

We have been playing a number of systems lately, including 4E, Pathfinder, Mutants & Masterminds, and an upcoming try at Star Wars. We are all 30+ years old, but wouldn't have a problem with a younger player (as long as they are mature). Our games trend towards more tactics, although some of us are ready to inject more role-playing into the games we play.

We currently play on Wednesday evenings (7-12) north of Long Beach, CA.

Send me a PM if you are interested in meeting.


----------

